# Modified BSRT G3/Super G+



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Here's a stock BSRT G3 (on the left in all the pics) alongside a G3 that I modified with a DeCosmo bulkhead in place of the annoying stock endbell. Using the DeCosmo bulkhead in this chassis I was able to use the Tyco brush tubes, springs and shoes, although I have Wizzard springs and Wizzard 440-2 shoes installed.

I also needed to trim away much of the G3 shoe hanging plastic and some of the chassis bottom just ahead of the endbell to allow enough clearance for shoe travel. While I was at it, I decided to hack the front up more and modified it to use an adjustable pin.

I plan on opening up the endbell to allow the arm to be removed without removing the endbell, as well as installing a Wiz bigfoot brush system.

This modified chassis uses all off-the shelf, readily available stock and hop-up parts. I haven't had a chance to run it yet, I'll probably send it to Lucky Bob and he can play with it and give me his feedback.

Dan


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool mod Dan, but watch for any issues with cutting the endbell. I'd think it would let the fronts of the motor mags pull in towards the motor like this: /o\


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

With the high performance BSRT stepped shoes for the
Tyco,no chassis cutting is needed.You cut off the two 
little spring retainers on the shoe and everything pops
right in place and is HOPRA legal.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I'm messing about with the G3 in a more minor way. Can anybody set out what traction magnets can be swopped without modding between the SG+. G3 and G3 are.

Further down the line I might play with what Dan has done, especially if somebody made a drop in kit with the right shoes suitably pre-cut.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Dan....

Good post.I was messing around with pretty much the same thing awhile back with some old Tyco bulkheads I had with limited success.

Im a big fan of the SG and the G3.Tho Ive gotten pretty good with tweaking endbells,and even re building them with brushes I bought awhile back(On Slot maybe,the name of the vendor escapes me)still,it can be a bit of a crapshoot.

Your mod looks good,I might actually do the same thing as you did.

Please,keep us updated on your findings.

Deane,I would be interested in your findings as well.

Mike


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tjettim said:


> With the high performance BSRT stepped shoes for the
> Tyco,no chassis cutting is needed.You cut off the two
> little spring retainers on the shoe and everything pops
> right in place and is HOPRA legal.


Hi Tim,
Do you know where I can get these shoes? I checked the BSRT website and didn't see them listed.

Dan


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dan if he's talking about the 236 shoes I may have a few pair I could send you.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> Dan if he's talking about the 236 shoes I may have a few pair I could send you.


Ah... Don't know how I missed that... They are definitely different than what's on the car now. I'd like to try them and see what the fit is with the bulkhead and an otherwise stock chassis. 
Gene, please email me at [email protected].

Thanks!

Dan


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

The mod looks good, but is that really a G3 chassis with the mod? The guide pin area just don't match up. 
I do see from the website that the mod is for the G type chassis and they have their own chassis too.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Slotcarjames said:


> The mod looks good, but is that really a G3 chassis with the mod? The guide pin area just don't match up.
> I do see from the website that the mod is for the G type chassis and they have their own chassis too.


re-read my first post, it explains about the guide pin area...

Dan


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The Decosmo bulkhead will fit the G+,G3 and the G3R chassis.
It seems to work the best with the medium chassis.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Micro Speedworks makes the T+ Bulkhead.










You can get them at Rabbit Racing Products http://www.rabbitracing.com/


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

*mine works great*

I built a G3 with the T+ bulkhead and BSRT shoes. I used standard single springs - not the double ones. No mods required for either chassis or shoes. Darn thing works great.

Richard


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

sped said:


> I built a G3 with the T+ bulkhead and BSRT shoes. I used standard single springs - not the double ones. No mods required for either chassis or shoes. Darn thing works great.
> 
> Richard


Very interesting.Id like to convert all my G3s to the T+ bulkhead.I just dont want to have to "stock" a whole 'nuther kind of shoes and springs to do it.

Id be willing to do this if I could use the regular G shoes.

How about a pic if you get a chance???Id love to see it.

Mike


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

*BSRT tyco shoes....*



Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> Very interesting.Id like to convert all my G3s to the T+ bulkhead.I just dont want to have to "stock" a whole 'nuther kind of shoes and springs to do it.
> 
> Id be willing to do this if I could use the regular G shoes.
> 
> ...


Mike, 

By stock BSRT shoes - I meant their tyco ski shoes.

Richard


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've been reading this post and I have to ask a question...... why hack a G3 and not just run the chassis that the T+ is supposed to go into? Is there something I am missing here? Does it run better with this new bulkhead or are you just fooling around and doing a Frankenstein to a spare car you have?

Just questions is all, it's been an interesting read and I was wondering what is behind it?

Thanks,

Marty


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

The T+ bulkhead was out way before the DeCosmo chassis, I'd bet by as much as a year. Oddly, in any race reports I've ever seen the inventor is always running pretty much everything but his car. Not a good way to promote a product. :freak:


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> I've been reading this post and I have to ask a question...... why hack a G3 and not just run the chassis that the T+ is supposed to go into? Is there something I am missing here? Does it run better with this new bulkhead or are you just fooling around and doing a Frankenstein to a spare car you have?
> 
> Just questions is all, it's been an interesting read and I was wondering what is behind it?
> 
> ...


Marty - 

Its not a hack, its a conversion of the brushes from the TOMY timing endbell, to a conventional tube and brush endbell that TYCO used. The T+ bulkead is marketed and sold as a conversion piece for the G3 car. You can read more about it here:

http://www.gofastest.com/marc/Bulkheads.htm

It uses Tyco ski shoes - I prefer the BSRT 236 Tyco ski shoe. I have a wizzard hot green wind arm in it and it is much faster than my hot stock BSRT arm. The only draw back is that they recommend cutting the brushes down.

SPED


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Interesting, thanks for the posts guys!

So have you found that this makes your car faster than a G3 with the typical endbell? Is there a reason why you wouldn't just run the Tyco instead, or the Decosmo chassis?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I run my stock unbalanced armature BSRT G3s wide open on a 6 lane 50' banked Indy oval with 8/18 gears, 20 volts.
1.7 second laps for 6, 2 min. heats and only get 3 races on the armatures and bulkheads before I have to change them.

I've tried to do that with Tyco and Wizzard cars and couldn't get the speed and had the commentators detonate.

I'm seriously considering getting a T+ Bulkhead and try it, but I doubt it'll be any more reliable or faster.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

sped said:


> http://www.gofastest.com/marc/Bulkheads.htm
> SPED


Egad, nice MIDI music on the web page...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're just farting around basement playing not worrying about rules,you can cut down a small wizzard brush barrel and turn it into a jack screw to apply pressure on the brush arms,it's not that hard to do.T-jet springs will work as helper springs in the endbell,and if you're artistic,you can even install G pick-up shoe springs into the endbell,along with the T-jet springs.I'd only do these though if you run the high end R/O and Unlimited stuff on a high-powered track
If anybody still has On-Slots replacement brush arms,with the brushes twisted a half turn from normal,hang onto to them puppies,there worth their weight in gold,now that everybody else has discovered the benefits of turning brushes sideways in the G's endbell.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I believe I might have a pic of that hybrid endbell you speak of Rick:


----------

